# New Year's Eve: Cuda's death



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, it will be two short, or long depending how you look at it, years since Cuda passed away on New Year's Eve His passing is still something that I struggle with, especially this time of the year. Yes, I have tried to get on with my life as much as I can but something is missing, and that is him. Cuda was the kindest, gentlest, handsomest pup ever and he was my first pit bull. I had to put him down on New Year's Eve. So, while most people were spending their time celebrating a new year, I had my head in my hands and tears running down my face. I will always be grateful to my vet for meeting me at her office to do what had to be done. But I will never forget him drawing his last breath, nor his shell of a body laying lifeless on the table. The fact that this was the holiday season meant that my beloved Cuda would have to be stored in a deep freezer for three days until his pick up for cremation. These thoughts are still very difficult for me to grasp. Anyway, I'm not searching for sympathy or replies of that nature (you guys already gave that to me when I joined this site), but I will ask you to remember one of the best, my Cuda, when ringing in the new year. Please send a kind thought, or toast, his way and I will be ever so appreciative. Thank you so much.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sure that Cuda is ringing the new year with all the best animals that the world has ever seen. Cuda is still with you in heart and that fact will never change. I wish all people would be so lucky as to have a heart dog like you did. It is something so special about them that most people can only dream about. I wish I was closer so I could give you a hug but I guess you will just have to know that my arms around you and my thought are with your beloved friend.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Christian, I'm crying, this is what happened to my Pooh bear, they put her in a freezer, I understand how you feel, my friend, I hate crying, and the healin takes time and time is all we have, hugs, BIG HUGS to you, and Cuda will be in my thoughts on New Year's Eve. As will you and Jack and Badger, I am sorry this is so hard and difficult to deal with, I am here for you, no matter what, RIP Cuda, please take care of my Pooh Bear, know you were and still are very much loved


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Ya know, memories help patch up our aching harts. Cuda's happy where he is now, and is one of the stars that shine up above your head at night.
Death is only the beginning of a new life. His time on the earth was spent with a very awesome person, and even though when the book closes others may weep, you have to keep him alive in your heart, because he's always there.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sharon - Your kindness and empathy towards me, and all on this site, knows no boundary. You will always hold a special place in my heart because of this, and I thank you. Cuda would have loved to meet you and V. I do feel your arms around me Sharon. 

Tye Tye - I didn't mean to make you cry As a matter of a fact, I started this thread a little early so that it would not get anyone down for New Year's, I don't want to be a downer here. But you know as well as anyone about Cuda's condition due to the similarity to Penny, so I think we know eachother's pain. I'm trying to deal, but New Year's Eve is more difficult, that's all. Thanks Tye, you're a wonderful friend indeed

T'nisse - The star in the sky at night is a great thought, it is true. I keep Cuda, and Jack, in my heart and that is where they will stay. I also took a bit of each one of their ashes and placed them in two pendants that I keep on me where ever I go. I can't wait to join them again someday in my new life, for sure. You said some really nice things here that I will always remember my friend. It's nice to know that Cuda, and Jack, have so many friends on this site.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Christian, no need to apologize, it is only cause my wound is so fresh. It will be a long time if ever before I do not cry over her. I am touched by Annie's comments as well as Sharon's. This forum is a great place to make awesome friends. Many hugs my friend. Many hugs


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Will have a moment of silence for Cuda,and every other pet lost to those and those not on this site.

It's always hard,it never gets any easier to loose a pet, no matter what species.
reminds me of this video

This is a tear jerker,but I believe it's true.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Will have a moment of silence for Cuda,and every other pet lost to those and those not on this site.
> 
> It's always hard,it never gets any easier to loose a pet, no matter what species.
> reminds me of this video
> ...


Thank you for your kind remarks, your kindness has not gone unnoticed and what a novel thought, to think of all the animals lost at year's end. A thought for Cuda is all I asked for, and I know that you will take a moment's silence for him and others, and I am gracious for this. They deserve it. Thank you Katie and crew.


----------

